
Migrating cdnjs to serverless with Workers KV - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/migrating-cdnjs-to-serverless-with-workers-kv/?a
======
1f60c
These days, I'm a big fan of jsDelivr[0], which is _also_ backed by Cloudflare
and supports _any_ NPM package or GitHub repository.

[0]: [https://www.jsdelivr.com/](https://www.jsdelivr.com/)

